

NVIDIA Tesla GPUs Power World's Fastest Supercomputer, Tianhe-1A - julian37
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=116466&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1488286&highlight=

======
rexyo
Nice article, Was looking at some supercomuters myself not too long ago.. Then
I figured out these things were pretty expensive and started building them
myself..

This is a great advance in technology. The Cray XT5 delivers 1.75 Pflops, but
is dwarfed by the Tianhe-1A's 4.669 petaflops when all its graphics processing
units are operational.

Also to do the job, the Cray needed 224.000 processors This new Tianhe-1A
needs "only" 21.500 which is great even if you are never going to carry your
supercomputer around from time to time anyway..

